# emanage ultimate



## nizmoB12 (May 29, 2006)

Has anyone installed the emanage ultimate on an SR20DET? I'm thinking of installing one on my motor. Any comments/assistance will be appreciated.

Sr20DET
Nissan B12 chassis
T3/T4 turbo
CP pistons
Forged conn rods


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

EU is a great tuning tool........you just have to have the knowledge to tune it.....and I hope you have a wideband oxygen sensor.....or you shouldn't adjust anything at all!


----------

